# SYDNEY | Westfield Sydney Development News



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

*SYDNEY | Westfield Sydney Stage 1 Opening Pics Page 2*

_FROM THE WESTFIELD SYDNEY WEBSITE_

*WESTFIELD SYDNEY*

An iconic retail offering located in Australia’s largest and one of the strongest performing retail precincts, this is Westfield Sydney.

The AU$1.2b* redevelopment will represent the next generation in retail and is poised to become one of Westfield’s global flagships. Successfully integrating Westfield’s existing three sites on Pitt Street Mall, between the David Jones and Myer flagship stores in the heart of Sydney’s CBD, and accommodating up to 250 fashion, food and lifestyle stores over 40,000sqm** and multiple levels, this state-of-the-art epicentre will offer an astonishing spectrum of choice.

On offer will be a selection of the finest in local and international brands fused with a sophisticated dining and leisure experience. Add to this exceptional customer services and a superior location and Westfield Sydney is set to illuminate the retail landscape like nothing else before it.

From the ground up, a luxury experience will be incorporated into every facet of this Westfield gem.

A vibrant atmosphere will exist in energetic, exciting surrounds that will inspire all who visit and entice them to return. In conjunction with the brilliant array of retail offerings, a seamless shopping experience will be created through the delivery of luxury services catering to the broadest needs and desires of our shoppers.

The architecture will also be a focal point. As form and function entwine like never before, personal comfort will be considered at every level to ensure the shopper always feels pampered and taken care of.

Inspiration from every angle, this is tomorrow in a brilliant new light.

_*Includes Retail, 100 Market St and 85 Castlreagh St
** Retail only_

http://westfield.com.au/sydney/the-project/



And an article by the Sydney Morning Herald on tenants in and around the development

*Retail goes upmarket in CBD*
_June 14, 2010_

The revamped Pitt Street Mall soon will be home to many high-end retailers, writes Carolyn Cummins.

It is being played like a game of musical chairs but by the time the work is finished, Sydney's Pitt Street Mall and the surrounding streets will be a who's who of retailers. And rents will rise accordingly. Once the new stores open, rents are tipped to double from their present levels of about $8000 a square metre.

But the list of occupants is unlikely to boast overseas fashion names such as Zara and H&M, which prefer their own stand-alone flagship stores as opposed to being in an enclosed shopping mall.

Zara, whose head office is in Spain, is said to be using Solomon Lew as its co-agent in Australia and is looking at a number of sites in the CBD. So far it has not signed any leasing deals in Australia.

However, shoppers who like the US chain *Gap* will be pleased to hear that it has signed for an 800-square-metre shop within the new Westfield Sydney.

BusinessDay has seen a list of the new retailers to have signed up for the centre and it includes the majority of tenants which used to be in Centrepoint and the Imperial Arcade.

A *Coach* store selling upmarket bags and some apparel will open on the corner of Pitt and Market streets.

*Nespresso*, *Tag Heuer* watches and *Guess* will open on the ground level of Pitt Street Mall.

At 182 Pitt Street is the former Emporio shoes site in the building which the Goddard family, declined to sell to Westfield. That site will be redeveloped next year.

Next door, within the Westfield complex, will be *Esprit*, *Cue* and *Sportsgirl.*

Westfield's leasing team has created an upmarket strip on Castlereagh Street, opposite David Jones, having secured *Prada*, *Gucci* and *Zegna*.

On Market Street, with both David Jones stores nearby, will be a *Miu Miu* store.

On the upper levels of Westfield there will be a *Thomas Dux* supermarket, run by Woolworths to take on the David Jones food hall.

*Discussions are also under way for a signature chef, such as Gordon Ramsay, to open a restaurant.*

*The stockbroker JPMorgan and Westfield staff will move into the planned skyscraper at 85 Castlereagh Street, atop the former Imperial Arcade.*

Former tenants in that arcade, including *Borders* book store, are returning. *JB Hi-Fi is looking to open a new ''wi-fi'' concept store*.

One of the favourites of city workers, the *Sky Phoenix Chinese restaurant*, has also re-signed in the redevelopment.

Knight Frank's associate director of retail leasing, Alex Alamsyah, said an influx of high-profile international retailers was inevitable and could transform the CBD.

''The level of refurbishment and redevelopment activity currently in progress is opening up many opportunities for big fashion brands and will help put Sydney on the map as an international retail destination," Mr Alamsyah said.

"Whether it be through the granting of licensing or franchising arrangements, as is the case with Gap and Victoria's Secret, for example, or alternatively the rollout of corporate-owned stores such as Esprit and Louis Vuitton, it is clear that Sydney CBD is a global hotspot for the upper echelon of major international fashion brands.

"And the current wave of new projects means these brands have the opportunity to make their play."

http://www.smh.com.au/business/retail-goes-upmarket-in-cbd-20100613-y619.html



The 100 store first stage of Westfield Sydney opens in 19 weeks in the week of 25 October 2010...


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

^^ Corner of Pitt Street Mall and Market Street


^^ Corner of Market Street and Castlereagh Streeet


^^ Westfield Tower (32 st, 150m)


^^ Westfield Tower

All images courtesy of http://www.sydneyarchitecture.com/NEW/NEW11.htm

For more images visit; http://westfield.com.au/sydney/media/project/

And for both an exterior and interior flythrough visit; http://westfield.com.au/sydney/leasing/virtual-tour/


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Even though the Westfield Tower is 150m and should have been posted in the highrise forum, I felt this was a more appropriate place because of the nature of the development and the heavy focus on the Westfield Group's new global flagship centre.


----------



## onetwothree (Nov 14, 2004)

Pitt st was a mess when I was there, but it's going to be amazing once all this is finished. I love this project.

Also I'm glad Borders is returning


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

^^

Couldn't agree more 

On top of the upgrade of Westfield Sydney, the Pitt Street Mall is being given a $A10 million facelift (partnership between City of Sydney and Westfield) and the $A70 million retail podium for the Mid City Centre reopened this month.

There is talk of more retail development outside of the Pitt Street Mall, down towards the Galeries Victoria on Pitt Street proper


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

A range of different sources (including Sydney Morning Herald and Channel 9 News) have stated that the following stores will open at Westfield Sydney;

- Borders
- ck Calvin Klein
- Coach
- Cue
- DKNY Jeans
- Emporio Armani
- Ermenegildo Zegna
- Esprit
- Gap
- Gucci
- Guess
- Harrolds
- JB Hi Fi
- Miu Miu
- Mulberry
- Nespresso
- Peter Sheppard
- Prada
- Sportsgirl
- Swarovski
- Tag Heuer
- Ted Baker
- Thomas Dux
- Wanted Shoes

And the following stores are rumoured with no confirmation (as yet)

- Harvey Nichols
- Louis Vuitton
- Chanel
- Dior
- Burberry
- Zara
- H&M
- Old Navy
- Banana Republic
- 7 For All Mankind
- Gordon Ramsay Restaurant
- Kate Sylvester
- Romance Was Born
- Zimmermann
- Leona Edmiston
- Camilla & Marc


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

*More confirmed stores are;*

- Aldo
- Armani Exchange (not Emporio Armani)
- Cotton On
- Ksubi
- Le Coq Sportif
- Oxford
- Rubi Shoes
- Steve Madden
- Telstra
- Typo
- Witchery

and an Australian restaurant (Becasse) is also thought to be opening a new restaurant at Westfield Sydney.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

And we have these construction photos from July 20th, taken and posted in the Aus Forums by Agentvlin



Pitt Street Mall Frontage



Corner Market Street and Elizabeth Street



Corner Market Street and Castlereagh Street



Market Street Facade



Corner Pitt Street Mall and Market Street


----------



## joymartn (Jul 26, 2010)

Hai everybody, i am a new member to forums, so i am intereseted
and want to gain knowledge on this topics..........................thank u


----------



## ekkanh (Jun 21, 2010)

I was there in the summer and saw this, It really was a big mess. I took me like half an hour to find the elevator to the sydney tower.... But I am sure this will look good when they are done. Are they planning to build a smaller second tower?? why would they do that?


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

^^

It is an office tower. JP Morgan have signed up for 16 700 sq m or about half the tower. The new tower will be accessible from Castlereagh Street.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Here are a couple of renders of the Atrium Dining Hall.






These renders were used in a presentation for 100 Market Street by Westfield. The first pic states that there will be over 25 new restaurants!!

A couple more confirmed retailers are Carla Zampatti, Hussy, Jurlique and a new concept 100 Squared, featuring 12 upcoming Sydney designers.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm really impressed with the list of tenants. Sydney appears to finally be upping the ante. Hopefully it will get the rumoured Romance Was Born, Louis Vuitton, Chanel, Dior, and Burberry!


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

^^

Me too!!

Contrary to what some of the posters in the Oz forums think I don't just like luxury offering. I really like the mix of high end internationals with local urban labels, national and international chain stores and what should be an awesome food offering!! 

Louis Vuitton and Burberry I highly doubt will be opening here. Both are going to George Street and will be opening megastores there so it would be a weird if they opened stores at Westfield. Dior is rumoured to be taking LV's current space on Castlereagh Street when they move out to George Street.

I was hoping maybe a few more of the likes of Banana Republic/Uniqlo/Zara etc would be opening here, but in another sense if they are looking for space outside of Westfield, that will only strengthen the CBD as a shopping destination, rather than it all being focused in one centre.

Official opening is rumoured for Oct 28


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Zara confirms entry into Sydney market with store at Westfield Sydney 

*Fashionistas kick up their heels as Zara comes to town*

http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/fash...806-11oin.html

ZARA'S catwalk-inspired creations have been described as Witchery on steroids. Many local fashionistas stock up on their clothing on overseas trips and have bemoaned the fact none of it can be bought here. Now the Spanish retailer is about to stake a claim in the central business district after signing a deal that will see it finally enter the Australian market.

Westfield has confirmed that Zara, the coveted European clothing chain store, this week signed a lease on a three-level, 1830 sq m space in Westfield Sydney's new retail and commercial precinct, centred on Pitt Street. The area is undergoing a $1.2 billion redevelopment. The deal follows Westfield's announcement in June that it had also secured the US clothing chain Gap as a tenant.

Zara, which has a global portfolio of 1600 stores in 77 countries, is considered an international fashion hot spot for many travelling Australians. The store will offer a full range of women's, men's and children's wear when it opens about the middle of next year.

Eva Timbs, 38, a personal shopper, regularly travels to New York, London, Paris and Hong Kong for a Zara fix.

''Of all the international high-street brands Zara is my favourite,'' she said.

''They've got a great selection of more classic pieces as well as on-trend pieces that are great quality and at excellent price points. Their arrival will make Australian retail much more exciting, you only have to look at their website and you'll be hooked.''

"We're very excited to have the first Zara store in Australia, it's a great coup," the group managing director of Westfield Australia and New Zealand, Robert Jordan, said. He said discussions had ''only really got serious'' earlier this year.

Zara's Australian opening is a natural extension of the retailer's recent moves into Asia and the southern hemisphere and, Mr Jordan said, recognises that ''Australia is a developed, stable retail economy that performed well during the [global financial crisis]''.

Mr Jordan said the Spanish retailer will give established competitors such as Country Road and Witchery - neither of which has signed a lease with Westfield Sydney - "something to think about".

"Retail is an ever-changing environment and this is another move that shows the world is a competitive place, and there is no reason Australian retailers shouldn't welcome that competition,'' he said.

Concerns by fashion experts that Australia would be used as a dumping ground to shift out-of-season stock not sold in Europe were refuted by Mr Jordan.

"I'm not aware of their logistics in terms of manufacturing, but the way Zara have been talking they are here to make a profit and we certainly won't be the dumping ground.''

Mr Jordan also expected other Zara stores to open around the country.

''Our deal is not exclusive and I am quite sure they haven't come all the way to Australia to open only one store.''


----------



## MackMan (Aug 8, 2010)

*A big plus*

I´m so looking forward to the end result of this shopping mall. Last time that I saw the development was in May and it already looked brilliant. Sydney has a great centre, but its missing something. I dont know what it is but I´m sure that this new Westfield complex will give Sydneys cbd another big pluss.  

Cheers,

MackMan


----------



## cc80cc80 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, can't wait when it finish, great job


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Images courtesy of Fabian from Wednesday September 8, 2010


----------



## rickyjohn12 (Sep 16, 2010)

To find your way in Sydney, pick a landmark you can see from almost anywhere, such as the Sydney Tower (also known as Centrepoint Tower) in the heart of the city.

Whether you have or don't have your map with you, know where to go from the Sydney Tower area.

The Sydney Tower has had various official names including Centrepoint Tower and the AMP Tower Centrepoint and old-time residents will know what you mean when you call it Centrepoint Tower.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

rickyjohn12 said:


> To find your way in Sydney, pick a landmark you can see from almost anywhere, such as the Sydney Tower (also known as Centrepoint Tower) in the heart of the city.
> 
> Whether you have or don't have your map with you, know where to go from the Sydney Tower area.
> 
> The Sydney Tower has had various official names including Centrepoint Tower and the AMP Tower Centrepoint and old-time residents will know what you mean when you call it Centrepoint Tower.


Oh my god, thank you so much. I've been wandering around here for hours now. hno:

But what if I'm in Mosman? Do I beeline and swam across the Harbour?!


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

*Westfield Sydney *

Stage 2 is opening in the coming months with the likes of Zara, Bottega Veneta, Ermenegildo Zegna, Escada, Gucci, Miu Miu, Prada and Versace (amongst others)

Escalator Void








By Obiwong77

Interior

By Ghee at Flickr

Christmas Decorations








By christian Lukman

Escalator Void








By cowmumu

Interior

By Ghee at Flickr


----------

